# Aluminum Welding



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Don't know if I can post this here, But has anyone used any of the Aluminum Brazing Weld Rod? Did it work?
Thanks:agree:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

It's not to bad but it takes practice ,practice ,,,here's a small video showing how to do it how not to do it. I also got the rod from HF..

aluminum brazing soldering using alumiweld welding rods - YouTube

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-low-temperature-aluminum-welding-rods-44810.html


==



woodie26 said:


> Don't know if I can post this here, But has anyone used any of the Aluminum Brazing Weld Rod? Did it work?
> Thanks:agree:


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

BJ, 
Thanks, Larry


----------



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

I used it quite successfully 30 years ago....Adjust your torch to get a sooty flame and blacken your part.Now re-adjust your flame properly. Then heat the object to be brazed until the soot burns off, this means you are very close to the melting point.Wait for the puddle to form and braze away.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Larry, I did not know about that product! Didn't realize you could braze Aluminum.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Larry.

Yes. It does but you need to be aware about the alloy you are working with. As Bj wrote, a lot of practice is requiered. Even dissimilar metals such as copper and alumiminum can be brazed.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Aluminum welding*

Hi Larry it is much essayer to do that welding with a tig machine I have built all my special purpose machines using the tig machine welding is much neater regards carl


----------



## naomi728 (Feb 4, 2014)

The idea of using a tig machine seems perfect for home welding, remodeling or renovation purpose. I have already used this tig machine and found it best among all. :yes4:


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Brazing Aluminum, welding it with a TIG... Biggest plus is if you can get the pieces very clean before you start. I use a local bought aluminum cleaner, that is originally for cleaning aluminum wheels, but works great for that. I can weld... BUT-- I never got a bond I was really satisfied with by brazing with HF brazing rod. Maybe that might be because I have lots of other ways that I know are stronger?

Next is if you are doing TIG, then make sure you're using an AC TIG (Most are DC). An AC wave form will push through the surface, pushing through the oxidation that forms as the aluminum surface heats up.

There is aluminum stick rod, but that really takes a lot of practice to get a good strong weld.

What I've found the easiest is actually just using a MIG welder and either ARGON or an ARGON mix for Aluminum. The controlled feed rate of the wire helps keep a consistent bead going. "High-end" MIG welders alter the wave form and add a push/pull to the wire feed action to create an even better bead for aluminum.

That leaning curve on TIG welding aluminum is that there is almost no warning between not melted and the sudden pool of molten aluminum. It's not like you see anything "glowing" beforehand, like with ferrous metals... It just starts to look "wet". Anyway you go, there's a learning curve with it.

I know- right? I know way too much about that because of having to do fabrication and repair on heavy equipment and heavy trucks. Remember, I'm also a BlackSmith. Plus, along the way, I had bought a bunch of welding and cutting equipment so I would have something to do when I retired. (Metal Art)


----------

